# Group crossing to Bimini, Bahamas



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Firecat - weather can pick up mighty fast. Check out this past weekends pga photo. No thanks brother. Lol.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.pga....-webcom-tour-bahamas-tournament?client=safari


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

It depends on how the regulations wind up. If I can't fish from my own boat, I definitely wouldn't consider it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I know what you're saying, but I doubt it will last long once they start losing millions in tourism dollars. I'm betting a quick repeal will happen.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mega, this is not the time of year to cross, there are times of year where it becomes fairly predictable.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

What's the distance from Miami to Bimini? 
It's about 60 miles from palm beach inlet to west end...


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Summertime...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd have to recheck, but think it's about 52 miles.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

You would need a bunch of guys willing to go on short notice just after sun up. Getting there on short notice is doable when watching the weather 2-5 days out, then making a call about 5-6am when the conditions are perfect for a crossing. 

The problem arises getting back. IF you go for a few days to fish (assuming legal), you might wait several days to over a week to cross back due to weather. Only a fool would plan to cross back in the afternoon (assuming summer).

Good F'ing Luck

That being said, it would be seriously fun

Note: I did it a lot in the 90's with a 30' center console with twin 225's


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, never said it would be easy. I've been nearly half way there (20+ miles out) in a 14ft jonboat before when I was a kid without realizing it. We only went out when the forecast was clear in the summers.

I don't know if I'll do it, as mentioned before the new regulations may put the brakes on the trip (doubt they will be here long). I'm just trying to see how many would be up for an adventure of this type. A lot more research would be done prior to the trip, and I'd need to find a chase boat. 

I know a bunch of guys here used to make the annual crossing from islamorada to flamingo, would be cool to see that come back too.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

June 2017. JAWS X. Instead of Hobies being lashed together trying to survive an attacking shark the new story will feature 13 micro skiffs and will focus on 26 virtuous catch and release anglers whose 57 mile sprint to Bimini is interrupted by a 30' Great White. All want to avoid harming the ancient beast until it badly scratches a recently restored WhipRay hull #1 on loan from HB. It is out of a shared sense of duty and anger that they unite in their realization that the majestic fish must Die. The story ends with 12 skiffs surrounding the diminutive WhipRay to protect it as they "Go Full Viking" to fight off and finally dispatch the apex predator with their steel tipped stiffy's. Do It!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, that was pretty good, lol.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

People have crossed on stand up paddle boards! The trip has been made in small craft many many many times. As mentioned a little planning in the summer is all it would take. It's 52 miles to memory rock out of Jupiter inlet.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

View attachment 4838
It's a awesome trip, I've done it in a 22 pathfinder. It was the summertime and flat calm in the morning. On the way back a week later it was kind of rough, 2-3ft chop but had to get back. Fish wise we caught trigger,snappers, sailfish, grouper,dolphin, and barracuda. Saw a marlin tailing on the way over, didn't have gear big enough for that old man in the sea adventure. I'd love to try it again someday, but I want to do the marquesas first.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

My next stop on the bucket list is the Dry Tortugas. Bimini is a bit more accessible I think being you don't need to drive all the way south to get to the ramp.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I just want to get to the keys one day launch my boat and stay in sight of land, our land


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Megalops said:


> Firecat - weather can pick up mighty fast. Check out this past weekends pga photo. No thanks brother. Lol.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.pga....-webcom-tour-bahamas-tournament?client=safari


GOOD TIMES!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Done it in a 35' over and back but the same day in a skiff, Hummmmmmmmmm-no.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been over a bunch in a 31 contender. Problem is if the weather pattern changes, you might be stuck a while. Been there before and it wasn't fun.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm in. Maybe this summer. We need at least one big boat to go. Regulations will have to be understood. Im concerned with the Bahamas selling the fishing rights to China for big $$. If the US allows this to happen, all of our salt water fishing will be greatly impacted.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Harlieb3 said:


> I'm in. Maybe this summer. We need at least one big boat to go. Regulations will have to be understood. Im concerned with the Bahamas selling the fishing rights to China for big $$. If the US allows this to happen, all of our salt water fishing will be greatly impacted.


Fishing Rights are merely a social construct ... or so they say.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Megalops said:


> Firecat - weather can pick up mighty fast. Check out this past weekends pga photo. No thanks brother. Lol.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.pga....-webcom-tour-bahamas-tournament?client=safari


I actually made the crossing Saturday before the front and yes it was a bit uncomfortable but I was in a steel tugboat. Sunday would have been too much even for the tug.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have towed a skiff behind my sailboat over to the Bahamas on 2 different occasions. Coming home on the 2nd trip from the Jimentos, we were going to stop at Cay Sol for the day but there was a cold front coming so we tried to beat the cold front back to Marathon. The cold front hit us about 35 miles our of Marathon and it was scary. 47' sailboat pulling a skiff on 6-8' confused seas in the stream. But we made it back with the skiff. So yes, I would do it, but only if we had a mother ship. You have to be willing to lose your skiff though.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

jupiter934 said:


> Summertime...


and at night


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Man, this is good. How do you come up with this stuff?



EdK13 said:


> June 2017. JAWS X. Instead of Hobies being lashed together trying to survive an attacking shark the new story will feature 13 micro skiffs and will focus on 26 virtuous catch and release anglers whose 57 mile sprint to Bimini is interrupted by a 30' Great White. All want to avoid harming the ancient beast until it badly scratches a recently restored WhipRay hull #1 on loan from HB. It is out of a shared sense of duty and anger that they unite in their realization that the majestic fish must Die. The story ends with 12 skiffs surrounding the diminutive WhipRay to protect it as they "Go Full Viking" to fight off and finally dispatch the apex predator with their steel tipped stiffy's. Do It!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have done it in a 23' crossing either at night or leaving about 4am. I would consider it in the skiff.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

EasternGlow said:


> Man, this is good. How do you come up with this stuff?


Ha, just the musings of a mad mind.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

In all honesty, I would consider this if we got it pretty organized with a chase boat. It would definitely be an adventure, and a good excuse to shoot some fish and hunt some bones.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe Kevin @East Cape (if hes trolling) can chime in. When I bought my Vantage (only a few weeks away from delivery) told me that a few guys in Evos and Vantages have made the trip.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

http://bahamas.gov.bs/wps/portal/pu...Bn3A_onk6y8XZTaC/dl4/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

JRH said:


> http://bahamas.gov.bs/wps/portal/public/agency news and press release/minister grays remarks - establishment of a regulatory framework for the fly fishing industry in the bahamas/!ut/p/b1/vZTZrqM4EIaf5TwAjdnhkjVAzG4IcBMFCBCWJCQkLE8_6VFLo9FMn9y04rqy9Jc_118u4yke4-n58DxVh_F0OR-6n_uU3XsS8AIoUCJgGR4YiKX9jUsBUSLxHR7ryV5q7lalqP5-TvNc3TWR7XSzyzrCTZzmegMm9ZBmzHEfr_m56YsNyvw9qWbNs8xiakrDQwlgh8ZJ76iQNLtdsjtxiXQthzNx65rXwfXkJFQFDRlbbH-r-P7p1A7WnGqifKVLfdZKMbRUJQA7ISUqfnOoUGhBQHIwLFTpvjuOJVlrVSaYYZU9roMbO_JqjfAxJsuZOeua99gSQUE-d3m9JGcXHpFGdUSS9SxfXtsJGx5MrfQJCZAjKUJxHerhDMHIY3vK5TEJCtPXy6zkZRb4zRLBt1569K_8bwRvevF9PiDe9zL9W0KBjSWKNG9tGMACI3Sh6HI66dDgl-C7Er-F_LzDOxeSl4D7rYClcYTHgN4HzXI11nb1m9VbrZaw7EYyQUhAG7mejTQbFaYdNCEAawiskF8RUlf0epnWWLpF5IeSqFCk0R3fAdkPAz3m0xVSHwZa4NNA8tPAT_fQ4j4MVP_8HJp4esr6H1Pe_wA_BJajAMcQBMPyNMPg0QvlNfx02Qb9FDaRZwfVEwolRNYtCnjOjdDusliUuSUSYis3W0SoRKC29yBYrlCtIztsnHUZzTV4-s1krNv2BgzCs0uXKugrqOnhsulDmd3KfLToJlD2EBTeGqygiyPRE6GiRaz39YXb-qV_547wP5-Gb6CbCiwlXEELSIQgssOeDOwDYas8AVTCsZp8RpOzIJkMBN0qtJc5pYxZoHph3wC5DwNd-tNA4tPAT1vK_HlL_zVSrMDRpMCzrMBSNCAFPHqGGJfdbVFx7xFEeV9QDsU9gWiDe03uIdPqo9Q-XJpj78k5GZ1zGHiSGrNTjD2GJ2VLfkmWGdbfo-UcdTPddatW58xY9NrGR4B9IJkYOhS9JnmKFIwO7dsi5A7XOvNihlbi-FGrkSa30SJnE7gRm0jbx6TsNmhAsiJ13k2n2_4SyLRiHOFMy1wFY0NS83w2iS63RjH2Zlh3hJXo0Fg04Z5SO2lQbpUP7TG7D2FqFAWjrmk2DAlJJ60-l8IDA0stmFlKPjPtNN7GtDv0TelHe5Ztbmax67CjHhcxRxNUzPCljimRxlVU9YVf--d2C1lfLe3_Bn3A_onk6y8XZTaC/dl4/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/


Stepping out of our own minds, and into the shoes of the Bahamian citizens, does this seem like a fair compromise?
Licensing - Good - I think the price should be higher ( I think BZE is $54/wk) and hopefully the $$ ends up in the right pockets.
Bahamian Vessels Only - Fair (even though someone here will disagree...how would the US feel about foreign boat running our wildlife refuges?)
Bahamian Guides Only - I would think Exceptions would be made for tax or permit paying non-citizen guides


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

Been there, done that with the pictures and the sore back to prove it. Did a boat package deal with a Bahamas Lodge, part of the deal was we had to deliver to West End. Had a weather window, trailered down to Jupiter Inlet and left from there. First hour was manageable, last 2 hours were pure hell. Never been so happy to get off a boat in my life.

Skip
View attachment 4917


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Stepping out of our own minds, and into the shoes of the Bahamian citizens, does this seem like a fair compromise?
> Licensing - Good - I think the price should be higher ( I think BZE is $54/wk) and hopefully the $$ ends up in the right pockets.
> Bahamian Vessels Only - Fair (even though someone here will disagree...how would the US feel about foreign boat running our wildlife refuges?)
> Bahamian Guides Only - I would think Exceptions would be made for tax or permit paying non-citizen guides


Licensing I agree with, you pay a bit of money now just to drive over there.
Using only their guides and boats will have a huge effect, not the one they want. I've been watching the chatter on other forums and the guides are basically saying they will turn their attention back to US waters. Even the ones who don't fly fish or run the flats, just out of spite. I doubt the Bahamian Guides understand what is really going to happen. Yes there will be no outside guides, but there will also be less outsiders coming in, less drinks and food sold, less hotels booked..... the bigger islands like Nassau will be fine, but I think the smaller islands will suffer quickly imo.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have been there on 3 different occasions where we pulled a skiff behind our sailboat. But now, according to the legislation I can't even have that skiff on a flat or fish with anyone on the boat for that matter.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Possible? Yes. Worth it on a tiny skiff? Hard to say. I have been in plenty of situations where I felt unsafe crossing in an 18 with a chase boat. Lost pushpoles and cracked plexiglass windshields from taking waves over the bow, filling the boat up with water, etc. Even in the summer, you really have to get lucky to get a smooth morning and a smooth afternoon for a day trip, let alone get two smooth days within a short distance of each other. And when the wind blows down here, it doesn't always let up at night, so don't count on any huge advantage by doing the trip at night or leaving at 4 in the morning. Don't forget about how difficult it is to get a boat or motor repaired once you get over there... The simple things get a lot more complex when everything has to be flown in.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm game.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Honestly I'm not even thinking about the fishing, it's more about just the adventure of making the crossing. 

Other then maybe Marquesas launching out of key west, I don't know of a similar adventure with less mileage.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Let's go!
Bimini is pretty lame though.
It would be pretty easy in august or September to do this if you went one day and came back the next. 

I've done the Marquesas a couple times (spearfishing trip) in my hobie. It's not really a big deal, there's a route a friend in key west showed me and your literally next to tiny mangrove islands the whole time.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cut, you are well traveled by little boat, any must see destinations?


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Islamorada to NOLA... straight shot


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Honestly nothing I can think of that hasn't been already mentioned.. Bluewater fishing in the skiff is still my favorite but I realize that it's a location dependent thing and I'm lucky to live in an area that the Bluewater is close in and still have an inshore fishery (when the lake isn't dumping..)
I would like to do a dry Tortugas trip personally. 
Bimini is pretty lame so the whole excitement of the trip would just be the crossing..
At least in the tortugas once you make it to the fort there's world class fishing all around (lots of no fishing areas though) , and you don't have to deal with passports and check in fees etc


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would love to do the Tortugas, but I'd like to survive, er, I mean experience a shorter trip first. To bad you can't camp on the Marquesas.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

MooreMiller said:


> Islamorada to NOLA... straight shot


If we leave out of St Pete we can refill at fisherman's paradise, lol


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Flamingo to Islamorada was a cool run but everyone stopped making the run several years ago - plenty of places to fish there lol.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That trip seemed to die off when the site was sold. Would be cool to see it come back.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Flamingo to Islamorada died when TGunn retired from the forums (word is he's active on the "alternative" websites as TRamrod ) but that's another story...
I've made the crossing in a 17 Whaler, wouldn't consider it in any less of a skiff. It can get very brutal out there even on the finest of weather days.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What about group camping down through the glades? I'm sure there are lots of idea we can come up with.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

I took the ICW down from Port Canaveral to Palm Beach and ran along the beach the way back, a while back. It was super fun! But then again, I'm sort of weird. 

Seemed like good practice for a long distance trip.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

These guys will cross over to the Bahamas with you seeing as how they crossed the Atlantic in flats boat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If that's as rough as it gets out there then sign me up!


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I'd have to recheck, but think it's about 52 miles.


43 Miles Miami sea buoy to Binimi


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

JRH said:


> http://bahamas.gov.bs/wps/portal/public/agency news and press release/minister grays remarks - establishment of a regulatory framework for the fly fishing industry in the bahamas/!ut/p/b1/vZTZrqM4EIaf5TwAjdnhkjVAzG4IcBMFCBCWJCQkLE8_6VFLo9FMn9y04rqy9Jc_118u4yke4-n58DxVh_F0OR-6n_uU3XsS8AIoUCJgGR4YiKX9jUsBUSLxHR7ryV5q7lalqP5-TvNc3TWR7XSzyzrCTZzmegMm9ZBmzHEfr_m56YsNyvw9qWbNs8xiakrDQwlgh8ZJ76iQNLtdsjtxiXQthzNx65rXwfXkJFQFDRlbbH-r-P7p1A7WnGqifKVLfdZKMbRUJQA7ISUqfnOoUGhBQHIwLFTpvjuOJVlrVSaYYZU9roMbO_JqjfAxJsuZOeua99gSQUE-d3m9JGcXHpFGdUSS9SxfXtsJGx5MrfQJCZAjKUJxHerhDMHIY3vK5TEJCtPXy6zkZRb4zRLBt1569K_8bwRvevF9PiDe9zL9W0KBjSWKNG9tGMACI3Sh6HI66dDgl-C7Er-F_LzDOxeSl4D7rYClcYTHgN4HzXI11nb1m9VbrZaw7EYyQUhAG7mejTQbFaYdNCEAawiskF8RUlf0epnWWLpF5IeSqFCk0R3fAdkPAz3m0xVSHwZa4NNA8tPAT_fQ4j4MVP_8HJp4esr6H1Pe_wA_BJajAMcQBMPyNMPg0QvlNfx02Qb9FDaRZwfVEwolRNYtCnjOjdDusliUuSUSYis3W0SoRKC29yBYrlCtIztsnHUZzTV4-s1krNv2BgzCs0uXKugrqOnhsulDmd3KfLToJlD2EBTeGqygiyPRE6GiRaz39YXb-qV_547wP5-Gb6CbCiwlXEELSIQgssOeDOwDYas8AVTCsZp8RpOzIJkMBN0qtJc5pYxZoHph3wC5DwNd-tNA4tPAT1vK_HlL_zVSrMDRpMCzrMBSNCAFPHqGGJfdbVFx7xFEeV9QDsU9gWiDe03uIdPqo9Q-XJpj78k5GZ1zGHiSGrNTjD2GJ2VLfkmWGdbfo-UcdTPddatW58xY9NrGR4B9IJkYOhS9JnmKFIwO7dsi5A7XOvNihlbi-FGrkSa30SJnE7gRm0jbx6TsNmhAsiJ13k2n2_4SyLRiHOFMy1wFY0NS83w2iS63RjH2Zlh3hJXo0Fg04Z5SO2lQbpUP7TG7D2FqFAWjrmk2DAlJJ60-l8IDA0stmFlKPjPtNN7GtDv0TelHe5Ztbmax67CjHhcxRxNUzPCljimRxlVU9YVf--d2C1lfLe3_Bn3A_onk6y8XZTaC/dl4/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/


As though it would do any good, I wrote these jacklegs a long letter last year as to why this legislation was a bad idea and specifically mentioned the threat of Cuba to the Bahamian tourism industry. It was just announced that Norwegian Cruise Lines is moving 40-odd cruises from the Bahamas to Cuba. At least they deleted the part about having to have a guide with you for DIY. A compromise would have been to require a guide if you wanted to use your own boat.

The net effect of this is going to be way less than zero. With the exception of a very few who run flats boats over on their own bottom, there are plenty of big sporties that either tow or have their own boat on the foredeck. These people spend huge money when they come to the islands.

This charter regularly stops in Port Lucaya with 3 flats boat on the deck:
View attachment 6193


Back on topic, somewhere here on MS I chronicled a parentally unauthorized trip to Bimini when I was a kid in a 16' Whaler.

A couple of things. You can bottom-fish the reefs and a little further out tease up dolphin and blackfin on the fly on your cruising/fishing permit.

Firecat mentioned 43 miles from the sea buoy. That's nautical miles. And remember if the weather kicks up, you'll have to slow down and fuel consumption can be an issue.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> As though it would do any good, I wrote these jacklegs a long letter last year as to why this legislation was a bad idea and specifically mentioned the threat of Cuba to the Bahamian tourism industry. It was just announced that Norwegian Cruise Lines is moving 40-odd cruises from the Bahamas to Cuba. At least they deleted the part about having to have a guide with you for DIY. A compromise would have been to require a guide if you wanted to use your own boat.
> 
> The net effect of this is going to be way less than zero. With the exception of a very few who run flats boats over on their own bottom, there are plenty of big sporties that either tow or have their own boat on the foredeck. These people spend huge money when they come to the islands.
> 
> ...


You don't even have to be rich. We have gone over there on 3 different occasions towing a skiff behind our sailboat. Now if we fished a flat out of that skiff, we would be breaking the law.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mor...he-atlantic-ocean-alone/ar-AAo726A?li=BBnb7Kz

Seems doable now, Firecat.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm in for a bahamas run this summer


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I just took the FRS Ferry over last Saturday, and it was NASTY. We were supposed to leave on Friday, but they cancelled because of winds. I'd say over half of the people on the boat were sick. Conditions were crap for fishing, so only got a half day in with one little bone. Had to be blowing 20+.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Slewis_Rodworks said:


> I just took the FRS Ferry over last Saturday, and it was NASTY. We were supposed to leave on Friday, but they cancelled because of winds. I'd say over half of the people on the boat were sick. Conditions were crap for fishing, so only got a half day in with one little bone. Had to be blowing 20+.
> 
> View attachment 8211


At least you managed to find one bone. I was in Abacos late last week and the winds were 25-30 for several days. Fished every protected area I could find with no luck. Boats were idle in the Marina until Sunday. Seas were angry for sure.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, maybe not the idea time of year for a crossing, lol.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

AfterHours2 said:


> At least you managed to find one bone. I was in Abacos late last week and the winds were 25-30 for several days. Fished every protected area I could find with no luck. Boats were idle in the Marina until Sunday. Seas were angry for sure.


Based on conditions, I was happy to get that one fish. I wasn't able to find anything in the protected areas either. This guy and a couple of his friends were cruising the beach on the east side of the southern most point of South Bimini where the wind was at its worst.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been in big seas that taught me humility so I would not consider crossing that kind of water in a little skiff. I don't like playing a killjoy role but I'd think twice or three times before attempting it. And if you do it make sure the chase boat(s) is a big bruiser with a hull that can handle deep swells...and accommodate waterlogged former skiff owners.


----------

